# mouth rot?



## caribe-outlaw (May 22, 2007)

what is a good way to treat mouth rot?
not sure why the snake has mouth rot though because i feed in a seperate container?


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

caribe-outlaw said:


> what is a good way to treat mouth rot?
> not sure why the snake has mouth rot though because i feed in a seperate container?


A trip to the vet...


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

I second the trip to the vet- I thought that my red tail boa had mouth rot this winter, i took her to the vet, and it ended up being an infection in the mouth. The snake got put on an antibiotic by injection every 72 hours for 4 weeks, and everything cleared right up, it was quite easy, and under 100 bucks for the vet visit and antibiotics....TAKE IT TO THE VET

edit: just reread the part about feeding in a container. Mouth rot can be started by something as simple as a broken tooth that gets infected. And i was told by the vet that mouth rot can also be a sign of something wrong internally. I was told that it was a secondary sickness displayed as a result of something else being wrong with the snake......thats just what my vet said.

AJ


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

Sometimes you will hear people talk about how they self treated their snakes "mouth rot" with an oral antiseptic, but those reports are dodgy at best. Mouth rot is a name for a number of diseases. It can be viral, bacterial or fungal in origin. It can be something only affecting soft tissue or something affecting bone. Rarely can topical treatments clear up whatever is causing it. Self treatment can prove disastrous when for instance, using a q-tip and leaving behind even a single fiber of cotton in the mouth which becomes a new harboring site for bacteria and irritation. The best and in my honest opinion, the only treatment is a trip to the vet for an examination and prescription of proper medication. Anything else is likely to lead to a more serious illness or even death in the animal.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

need to take it to the vet, to treat it properly

need to take it to the vet, to treat it properly


----------

